# special countdown



## jonny-im-internet (16. Sep 2005)

Hi!    

Ich bin Anfänger bei Java  :bahnhof:  und htte gerne auf meiner homepage (www.jonny-im-internet.de.tf) gerne einen countdown auf einer seite der sich bei jedem öffnen neu lädt, des heißt immer z.B. von 4 runterzählt. Geht das?
Bitte helft mir,  :lol: 
mfg, jonny
_______________________________________________________________________________________________

Witze sind wie Atomexplosionen,
keiner lacht, alle strahlen!  ???:L


----------



## mic_checker (16. Sep 2005)

Java != Javascript


----------



## jonny-im-internet.de.tf (17. Sep 2005)

Und was hilft mir des? Ich hab von beidem keine Ahnung?  :bahnhof: 

Kannst du mir erklären was du damit meinst?

Mfg, Jonas


----------

